# What is up with used Shimano baitcasters on ebay?



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

I was looking to add a couple of more setups to my collection. I have way more lures than I have rigs to throw them. What good is it to take a full box of tackle and only throw a handful of things because you don't want to keep changing lures.

So, I thought I would go to ebay and try to buy some older Curado's or Chronarch's. I can't believe what these things are going for. Most are going for over $100. This is for stuff that is 10 or 15 years old. You can buy a new Daiwa Tatula CT for $130 or a new Curado for $150.

Is that stuff really that good? Or is everyone as bored as me and shopping while waiting for the weather to break?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The original Shimano Curado is a classic that was around for quite a few years. If you think those are pricey check out the miniature bait runner spinning reels that Shimano used to make. It all goes to show that IF you like something that you had better stock up on it. If you don't they will quit making it. Then if you want it you will pay more for a used one vs. new one because they don't make it anymore.


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

Much of it is JDM vs. china/korea/etc.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

The green bantam curados are highly sought after. I have several friends that snatch them up anytime they find them no matter the condition. And they pay some ridiculous (at least to me) prices for reels that like you said are 10+ years old.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Yeah, I love the chronarch e and curado e reels. Been buying some on ebay. Been having to pay close to what they cost new for one in really good shape.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

poncho 79 said:


> Yeah, I love the chronarch e and curado e reels. Been buying some on ebay. Been having to pay close to what they cost new for one in really good shape.


You can buy new Chronarchs on ebay for about $200 if you watch. I bought one from Bass Pro about a month ago for that price. They were clearing that model out before the "MGL" model went on sale.

I would hope that the newer ones are better, but I know that is not always the case. I don't have an older model to compare it to.


----------



## Gundog1970 (Dec 25, 2015)

The curado and chronarch are great reels but you want to check before you buy some of the older ones as shimano is really bad about discontinuing replacement parts once they change a model of a reel . Just a heads up


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Gundog1970 said:


> The curado and chronarch are great reels but you want to check before you buy some of the older ones as shimano is really bad about discontinuing replacement parts once they change a model of a reel . Just a heads up


I repair reels for a local store and have found Shimano to be no worse than the others. You have to start being concerned once a reel hits the 8-10 year mark. Certain reels have the same part as another model, some are model specific, those are the ones you really have to watch.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

poncho 79 said:


> I repair reels for a local store and have found Shimano to be no worse than the others. You have to start being concerned once a reel hits the 8-10 year mark. Certain reels have the same part as another model, some are model specific, those are the ones you really have to watch.


What specific models should a person avoid?


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Blue Collar Bob said:


> What specific models should a person avoid?


I wouldn't avoid any certain model. If I were to buy a used reel I would prefer to buy one they still make all the parts for. For example the curado e series is starting to see some parts being discontinued. You can't get the non handle side plate anymore. Specific parts such as gears, levelwinds, ant-reverses, springs,etc I would make sure are still available before I buy any used reel. You just have to get a schematic,get the part number(s) and call the manufacturer if you have any questions about availability. Some parts they have been using for years over multiple models like Shimano number 42 pawl. Like I said the 8-10 year mark seems to be the period where you have to start to be concerned for about any model. Any model that they made for only a few short years and then changed seems to be the worst, like the stradic, mgf series


----------



## Gundog1970 (Dec 25, 2015)

Poncho is correct the 8-10 year time frame is where things seem to get dicey . The Bantam curados and chronarch reels from the mid to late 1990s have a loyal following but parts are getting hard to come by . I also have noticed some parts for the E series reels are starting to get a little harder to come by . These are two series that I have owned and have had experience with . The folks at shimano have told me previously that when they change model #s they will only stock replacement parts for 5 years and after that they discontinue replacement parts on those models . Some parts may cross reference to another reel some may not . Sometimes you may get lucky and find discontinued parts from Mikes reel repair in Canada or Metropolitan reel repair in MO they seem to stock parts if they hear they will be discontinued .


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

Great info. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I have several of the old green reels, bought them new. I have been using Revo's for several years now and I think they are just as good. To me a Revo is more comfortable to fish with.


----------



## poncho 79 (May 12, 2012)

Carver said:


> I have several of the old green reels, bought them new. I have been using Revo's for several years now and I think they are just as good. To me a Revo is more comfortable to fish with.


Yeah but wait till you have to put a set of gears in it $$$$$.. Lol


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

I guess I have been lucky, I have never had to replace gears in any of my reels.

You Know guys are doing the same thing with old lures. They insist that the old ones are much better than the new ones. And they could be I guess. The old Pop R'S and Wiggle Warts are a couple that are expensive.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

Give bbcboards.net a try. Their swap and sell is legit and typically much cheaper than flea bay. 

I recently picked up a Curado 51E for about $150 shipped. They are usually well above that on eBay.

In general though, Shimano reels are obviously superior quality to everything else on the market. Why else would they command such a steep price in the second-hand market?


----------



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

The new stuff is not made as well. Plastic parts in some places. Drags not as consistent a lot has changed.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

I have always been a shimano guy since I began buying higher end reels a little over 15 years ago. 

After my last purchase, a Saros and a Stradic, it seems that the quality has really went down. Also, parts are near impossible to find for the older gear.

I am a bit lost at this point as to where to go next. I loved my Calais but what is the point of spending +$600 if you can't maintain it? This has especially hit home with me now that I have began buying firearms and understand and appreciate quality even more.

My Abu Garcia STX is approaching 8 years old now and still as good as the day I bought it. Hopefully Shimano changes their business model around, but if not we'll evolve to something else.


----------



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

I have went Diawa. I have been die hard Shimano guy lived by the Core and Calais, They still have some good reels but mostly the JDM stuff. They have some really good Poles out. But I have been slowly switching those to St Coix. Dam shame really.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

cfout4050 said:


> I have went Diawa. I have been die hard Shimano guy lived by the Core and Calais, They still have some good reels but mostly the JDM stuff. They have some really good Poles out. But I have been slowly switching those to St Coix. Dam shame really.


Yup, I'll agree, Shimano high end reels are still number 1, but I am tired of having to shell out several benjamins every few years just to maintain an outfit that I prefer to fish with.

The same can be said for G-Loomis, which Shimano purchased in 1997. The same can be said for the Shimano Crucial rods, the models that came out in the early 2000's were absolutely fantastic! The rods that bear the name now are heavy and no where near as sensitive as they once were. Heck, I prefer a Berkeley Lightning rod over the new Crucials!


----------



## cfout4050 (May 30, 2012)

Agree. The Diawa Tutula check those rods and reels out. I just bid on 3 Calais on flea bay. This stuff is getting ridiculous. Side not Cabela’s has President for 39.99 at 50.00 they were worth the money.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

the_waterwolf said:


> Yup, I'll agree, Shimano high end reels are still number 1, but I am tired of having to shell out several benjamins every few years just to maintain an outfit that I prefer to fish with.
> 
> The same can be said for G-Loomis, which Shimano purchased in 1997. The same can be said for the Shimano Crucial rods, the models that came out in the early 2000's were absolutely fantastic! The rods that bear the name now are heavy and no where near as sensitive as they once were. Heck, I prefer a Berkeley Lightning rod over the new Crucials!


I agree about the Crucial rods...(though now completely discontinued)... the original cork handled ones were probably the best in the quality/price category... I still own 3 of them, and just broke what was my 4th one about a month ago. I have one of the second generation ones with the black foam handle... and it is still a great rod except the reel seat likes to back off while fishing it. Every model they came out with after that, to me, was a serious downgrade in quality and performance.


----------

